# CBD oil?



## The Tourist

As many of you know, I have anxiety issues. The clinic I use did not have a psychiatrist in over two year. The original one died and they trouble finding a replacement. It turns out I was on the wrong drug.

When I first met the new replacement, they give you an hour to discuss your issues and aims. She immediately switched me to Buspar, but some of my friends are on "Full Spectrum CBD." One of my forum friends said she tried the oil once, and almost gagged on the taste. She went back to capsules. 

When I asked the psychiatrist about it, she seemed to be looking for a way to sound neutral when I knew she had an opinion. All would say is that, "It's worked for some."

The meds we take are made from chemicals. CBD products are made from plants. That would seem to be the better choice, but I don't know much about it. We have a health food store about a mile from my home, but they're not going to bad-rap the stuff they sell.

Anyone have some insight?


----------



## jimb1972

I am interested in this myself, I hope someone with some knowledge on the subject chimes in.


----------



## Sasquatch

It's the "cool new thing" I know that much. Not sure of its effectiveness. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior

I didn't know that they were mixing in illegal drugs into some of that stuff >>> I was watching a live cop stop and some kid had a bottle of the stuff - the cops did a drug test - came out OK for the kid but he didn't even know for sure ....


----------



## Denton

My mother swears by it when it comes to alleviating inflammation. Work Wifey's husband says it helps him focus.


----------



## The Tourist

Our Wisconsin law states that CBD oil cannot contain more than 3% THC. That's not the part that even concerns me.

It's like Denton says, it helped that husband focus. Let me tell you about anxiety and panic attacks. A few months ago I had a full-blown panic attack (for no solid reason) and my wife was visiting her mother. I talked to our Dean Clinic "Nurse On Call."

A very compassionate woman, but one of the alternatives (turning yourself in to St. Mary's Hospital) was not available to me since our dog had to be cared for.

And I'm a bit jealous. The bulk of my problems have been in the last three years. Now if you stand in court and the judge doesn't think you are competent enough to be of aid to your counsel, they give you four days in a hospital. I have stated to my medical doctor that if his patients were allowed the same rights (just express your concerns and check in a hospital like any other suffering patient) my anxiety would have been under control years ago.

BTW, as for panic attacks, it is frightening experience. On paper it is 5 minutes of extreme adrenaline or cortisol, backed by 20 minutes of easing back to normal. Trust me, I've had after effects that lasted for days.


----------



## hawgrider

The CBD oil here in Mi. has no THC.. none

Some folks I know says it helps them with anxiety and some say it help with arthritic pain and other issues. Pricey? yes!


----------



## Camel923

Every case, every person is different. How many people with diabetes or high blood pressure go through multiple drugs to fin the right one? A lot. I would say it’s the same for the natural stuff. See what works and what doesn’t in various concentrations. I would think natural stuff would be less likely to have undesirable side effects but that probably varries too. For instance unknown allergies, digestive ailments and so on.


----------



## jimb1972

I am subject to random drug tests for continued employment, so any THC content concerns me.


----------



## RJAMES

CBD oil does not likely do everything that some sellers say it will however it clearly works for a lot of things . It is not illegal recent changes by the Federal Goverment on how "Industrial Hemp" is classified/ regulated occured just a couple weeks ago. 

I would try It , if it seems to work/ help great. The unfounded claims should stop within a year or two once the markets settle down and it becomes more main stream . Folks selling and making unfounded health claims will be forced to stop making claims or post research.


----------



## Denton

jimb1972 said:


> I am subject to random drug tests for continued employment, so any THC content concerns me.


Got selected for a random test a few weeks ago. I asked the nurse about CBD oil and she said it would show up.


----------



## SGT E

#1 you can buy CBD oil that has zero THC in it. The less than .3% of THC in the full spectrum stuff does nothing as far as physical effects but may calm down anxiety problems better?

#2 I just fired my VA doc and asked for another after I was removed from Ibuprofen for pain! Lot's of pain due to back injuries and other joint injuries. I don't walk hardly without it. Her reason was I have a fatty liver and I cant take anything for pain I experience.The VA pretty much quit giving out anything for pain anyway...I never wanted the narcotics and have flushed hundreds of em down the drain. But to tell you to stop Ibuprofen if you actually need it? Screw Her! I was skeptical but I tried CBD Oil....Full spectrum and extra strength and it rocks! I'm taking about a dozen drops in the morning and a dozen in the evening of 3000MG cbd oil. Thats a third of the max dose you can take.

3. Buyer beware of CBD oil! Lots of it is fake on the internet...Amazon and Ebay. It's easy for me to find the real stuff however because we have local companies growing it here around the Lexington Area!

Bluegrass Hemp Oil is the only place I buy from. Their larger bottles are much cheaper than you find elsewhere....I've been to their farms and stood in their crops on visitors day...Real as you can get! I don't know the people personally and don't have a stake in the company but they are good people that discovered Hemp Oil to stop their son's seizures and made a great company out of what they learned.

https://bluegrass-hemp-oil.myshopify.com/


----------



## bigwheel

Well as my Mama often said..the proof of the pudding is in the eating. I have heard enough testmonials about the stuff to make me think it might just work by golly. Go try some and let us know for sure. Thanks. Best of fortunes and prayers said for your health issues. My wife knows a lady who uses the stuff for tummy troubles due to having MS...she says the ones with low percentage HC works best for that. She buys it online which is not as expensive as in the health shoppes. It comes from Colarado. 
Colorado Cures Online | CBD Hemp Cannabis Oil Store - Colorado Cures CBD of Oklahoma City


----------



## StratMaster

SGT E said:


> #1 you can buy CBD oil that has zero THC in it. The less than .3% of THC in the full spectrum stuff does nothing as far as physical effects but may calm down anxiety problems better?
> 
> #2 I just fired my VA doc and asked for another after I was removed from Ibuprofen for pain! Lot's of pain due to back injuries and other joint injuries. I don't walk hardly without it. Her reason was I have a fatty liver and I cant take anything for pain I experience.The VA pretty much quit giving out anything for pain anyway...I never wanted the narcotics and have flushed hundreds of em down the drain. But to tell you to stop Ibuprofen if you actually need it? Screw Her! I was skeptical but I tried CBD Oil....Full spectrum and extra strength and it rocks! I'm taking about a dozen drops in the morning and a dozen in the evening of 3000MG cbd oil. Thats a third of the max dose you can take.
> 
> 3. Buyer beware of CBD oil! Lots of it is fake on the internet...Amazon and Ebay. It's easy for me to find the real stuff however because we have local companies growing it here around the Lexington Area!
> 
> Bluegrass Hemp Oil is the only place I buy from. Their larger bottles are much cheaper than you find elsewhere....I've been to their farms and stood in their crops on visitors day...Real as you can get! I don't know the people personally and don't have a stake in the company but they are good people that discovered Hemp Oil to stop their son's seizures and made a great company out of what they learned.
> 
> https://bluegrass-hemp-oil.myshopify.com/


I'm sorry to hear of your pain (many of us know what THAT'S like) but am glad you found something to mitigate it! Never tried it myself. There's some stuff sold here in Oregon called "Kraton", some kind of organic compound, which apparently many utilize for pain and even opiate withdrawal. The DEA was going to classify it as a schedule 1 drug, but apparently backed off on that for now due to public outcry.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RJAMES said:


> It is not illegal recent changes by the Federal Goverment on how "Industrial Hemp" is classified/ regulated occured just a couple weeks ago.


Not true.
As of this morning, the legality of CBD is in doubt, as per the FDA.
https://www.northbaybusinessjournal...nty/9144709-181/cannabidiol-hemp-business-law

Article posted 10:21 AM, Jan 7, 2019


----------



## The Tourist

I've got an appointment on Thursday with my new shrink. There are several specific things I'd like an open discussion about. This is one of them.

As you know, I'm on a "ramp up" for Buspar right now. I need a good medical opinion about using the two of these things at once.


----------



## Jayhawker

There are many sellers of CBD who have made the claim that there is "no THC" in the product. They are usually not being entirely truthful. This claim is made to avoid prosecution when shipping to states with restrictive laws. Hemp being legal doesn't mean that in some particular states that they can't prosecute someone for selling a product that is even as low as 1% THC. Industrial hemp has a very low amount of THC in it but it is still there. Most CBD does have a very low amount of THC present in the product. Importantly, CBD and THC have similar chemical profiles. CBD won't get you high in the way that THC will but it will very likely make you fail a drug test if you take it regularly depending on the test used because it has cannabinoid metabolytes that could potentially show up. Anyone who is tested for work should keep this in mind and not risk their employment by using it. I've heard of it helping people with a variety of issues, so if testing isn't an issue for you, I'd say go ahead and try it if you have a medical reason. It won't get you high, but I've heard people report a certain relaxation effect. From a prepping perspective, finding this stuff in SHTF would be very difficult due to the chemicals and lab equipment required to extract it. CBD goes bad in 6 months-2years. Lots of people have said that CBD or other cannabis products help with anxiety, and I'm not really qualified to give medical advice, but something to keep in mind is that if someone is addicted to a drug they tend to have anxiety when they don't have it. I know that THC has been associated with causing or exacerbating panic disorders in patients. Some states, like Kansas, have voted to specifically allow the sale of CBD, but that doesn't mean that employers won't still frown upon it. If you're interested in a good supplier I can reccommend Canbiola, which is one of the biggest publicly traded CBD companies. Weed has never been my thing but I met many during my time farming in Colorado who felt differently. Canbiola was actually started by an acquaintance of mine.


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> I've got an appointment on Thursday with my new shrink. There are several specific things I'd like an open discussion about. This is one of them.
> 
> As you know, I'm on a "ramp up" for Buspar right now. I need a good medical opinion about using the two of these things at once.


You're in my prayers! You'll get through this by the grace of God, I'm sure. Hang in there.


----------



## The Tourist

Thanks, Annie. It's getting better already. Say an agape' prayer for me at 3:00PM tomorrow. It's when I see the shrink. And I'll pray for you.


----------



## Elvis

CBD can be found both in a cream for rubbing on sore joints or arthritis and in a liquid form which can be vaped or using a dropper a drop can be put under your tongue.

Usually available is 250. 500. and 1000 concentrations some people find mild pain or anxiety relief with a drop under the tongue. The liquid form has an earthy woody taste, not to good tasting. They say start with a lower dose and if you don't get the desired result up the dose a notch. Some people find it relaxes them so they use a drop to help them get to sleep.
Both I and my wife have tried a drop under the tongue a few times with no difference, me for joint pain, her for sleep.

But for her mildly arthritic hand and my bum knee the effect of the cream is about the same as Aspercream, Mild effect for about 2 hours but not worth the very high price. 

CBD is legal in all 50 states.


----------



## The Tourist

Elvis, thanks for the expanded information. With my shrink's okay, I'm going to go looking at the various CBD offerings at our local store.


----------



## Smitty901

jimb1972 said:


> I am subject to random drug tests for continued employment, so any THC content concerns me.


 Before I retired from the Rail Road we had a couple test that. The went to CO. on vacation and got flat out stoned bragged about it. The day they returned to work drug tested for cause and fired. They argued it was legal in CO. That did not work allowed level of any prohibit drug is zero.
I do know of a few that are using the new oils , but spiking them with oil's containing a lot of THC. They figure LE won't figure it out. Their use in not real medical just a way to get high. TCH may in some case help with disorders same as other meds do. Who knows . I hope you find the answer.


----------



## Deebo

Unlike some of my friends here, I WHOLEHEARTEDLY agree with use of MMJ and oils, and if it helps you, DO IT.
I respect all their views, I just feel that its a GOD MADE plant, that has uses.
If I didn't have to worry about testing, I would smoke bud every now and then.
The oils and extracts are reportedly awesome.


----------



## RJAMES

Stement from FDA https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm628988.htm

My summary - If a manufacture makes health claims they got problems unless they did the research to prove it. Nothing to do with CBD oil it is the same rules they always have had for health claims. Key point- if the FDA has a problem with a manufacture it is the manufacture that has a problem not a consumer.

The FDA also regulates food ingrediates but again if a manufacturer puts something in a food tha tis not approved they have a problem not the buyer / consumer.

Do police ever arrest anyone for violation of a FDA rule NO they don't.

To a lay person is it illegal to buy a CBD oil product regardless if it violates a FDA rule NO . It is not illegal.

I work in Public Health and have pulled from sale or placed product in store/ warehouses on hold so that it could not be sold under an FDA order because it made helath claims. I have spoken with manufactures and had them voluntarily pull, relable and repackage so as to avoid further action and FDA involement - cost less that way in lawyer fees.

CBD oil is legal to purchase and use.

If you use it will it show up on a drug screen ? Maybe is your answer. Varibles - how much do you use, how much time between use and the test. And most importantly what is the reportable level cut off? The lab does not report a positve unless a substance test above a threshold so what is that threshold at your place of work? The shuttle butt I hear from friends who work in testing labs is many employers have raised the report level - use marijuana within 24 hours it will come back positive. More time it will not. If you use a 3% several times a day and they have a very low threshold then you may still have a problem. Thing is no company is going to tell you what the threshold is.

Hopefully soon there will be a reliable test to take aftr an accident that can determine if you were high at the time fo the accident and the routine drug test will drop the THC test or the reportable level will be set very high.


----------



## bigwheel

At the risk of repeated redundancy but as an old Traffic cop in a previous incarnation..I have worked thousands of traffic accidents which they now call crashes. Never did bump into any old dope head who managed to cause a wreck because of having a head full of dope as far as I could tell. Perhaps I was just fortunate on that..but I have bumped into a bunch of similar old cops who never worked one either. I have reached the conclusion that danger of that aspect is overblown. Any crazy old stoned hippy would never try to drive it they was twisted up or else they would be headed down the freeway at 5 mph in the far right handed lane lol. We have some silly gooses around here.


----------



## TallHate596

I have never tried CBD enhanced lipstick, all the time I use CBD oil only for the prevention and treatment of dogs. Is there anyone else that treats with this oil? The vet sent me to order it here


----------



## SGT E

Used it for a while....After a while it didn't work...


----------



## The Tourist

I should have posted my results also, and I forgot about this thread.

First off, I used my oil three times per day, but didn't "feel something" for three days. I would get a slight lift, but not a major change to my anxiety.

I consumed the entire bottle over time, and nothing really changed. In fact, going off of the oil felt the same as going onto it in the first place.


----------



## bigwheel

For most applications..CBD oil with some THC in it works better than the decaffee variety. My cousin in Maine has a llegal grow dispensary operation and makes all kinds of CBD..pills..creams...candies etc. He dont sell it but gladly accepts tax deductible donations. He also sells quail and pickled quail eggs. If anybody like those. One of my oild pals deals with him and said it really helped his protate cancer. His urolgogist/oncologist told him dont quit taking the stuff. 
https://www.facebook.com/raspberryhill.quailfarm.3


----------



## Samuel477

I personally use CBD oil for my pain issues. It definitely seems to take the edge off the pain, more so than the painkillers sometimes. No other effects as far as I can tell, I've never had a "high" like the herbal version which I used to smoke frequently. Also helps with my insomnia, but not as much as the pills I've been prescribed. But still sleep pills have side effects


----------



## rstanek

No disrespect intended toward anyone here but if someone tells you that something works and you take it thinking it will work, well then you will probably think it does.... I used CBD on the recommendation of my daughter for my arthritis inflammation, I thought for awhile it worked but to find out after I stopped taking it there wasn’t any difference.....JMO


----------



## Smitty901

Snake oil. It was sad to watch as a person we know was so convince CBD oil would help her husband with cancer. they convinced her it would . She was excited claimed he was getting better it was work she sang the praises of CBD oil. And he died right about the time doctors said he would.


----------



## Deebo

Just to follow up, after a reread of this whole thread.
I did that "kartom" stuff once, green powder added to water. Kept me awake that night. Never tried again. 
Still no use of any product that might jeopardize my career, it is not worth it. 
But, to reiterate, I WILL SMOKE LIKE WILLIE NELSON when I can. And to each his own. Donnie


----------



## jimb1972

I tried some high dollar CBD with no noticeable benefit other than a lighter wallet.


----------



## Ragnarök

If you have anxiety, and are retired I would smoke a big blunt every day and wait two hours for the weed to wear off and then take a nap.. then wake up and eat your favorite food. After your meal go to your wife, and give her a big hug, and tell her you love her... Then thank God for all your blessings and ask for forgiveness.


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like a risky scheme. Hope Slippy dont read it and take any good advice.


----------



## Ragnarök

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like a risky scheme. Hope Slippy dont read it and take any good advice.


Slippy knows what's up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have a lot of pain, all day every day.
From osteoarthritis, and from nerve pain from peripheral nephropathy. I took aspirin, ibuprofen, Aleve - max doses of each, every day, for years. That gave me what the internist said was the biggest stomach ulcer he had ever seen. I almost bled to death, slowly over about one year. In fact, when I finally allowed my wife to take me to the ER I found out later the nurses were "taking bets" on how low my hemoglobin level was, and if I'd even make it.

I can no longer take any OTC pain med other than Tylenol - ever. I now take Gabapentin for the nerve pain.

Bottom line - if CBD oil was regulated to guarantee absolutely 0% THC I would try it.
But, since it's not, I will leave it alone. I can not take the chance that THC would get into my system, for the same reason that I will not use any mouthwash that has alcohol in it. 
With me sobriety, and total abstinence of any mood altering substance, is an actual matter of life or death.


----------



## Smitty901

Ragnarök said:


> If you have anxiety, and are retired I would smoke a big blunt every day and wait two hours for the weed to wear off and then take a nap.. then wake up and eat your favorite food. After your meal go to your wife, and give her a big hug, and tell her you love her... Then thank God for all your blessings and ask for forgiveness.


 To each their own . I be dam if I will spend my retirement getting stoned. Still way to much to do. Had a good friend that retired . he started smoking a little Pot for pain from injuries the the marine corp. Was not long he was not sure what the pain was but was sure he needed the pot for them. With in two years strung out on heroin. The Pot was not working for the pain. Lost every dam thing he ever had. His wife gave up and joined him she OD-ed last year. Pot is harmless. they been pushing that BS for as long as I can remember. All a person needs is an excuse and any excuse will do.


----------



## Limit Killer

I've smoked weed once in the last 20 years, used to do it all the time but it's not my thing anymore. 

I worked night shift for a lot of years and in the last year, had extreme problems sleeping during the day. Low dose edibles changed my life. Have an edible about an hour before bed, get an exceptional sleep and wake up refreshed, relaxed and ready for the day. Used about 3x per week.

I haven't been working nights for a few years now so don't take edibles anymore but it was a God send when I needed it.

Raise the limits.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I have not had a good night's sleep in 50 years. My subconscious was reprogrammed to stay alert at night, because that is when the enemy came. There is nothing I can do about it.
I refuse to take any prescription drugs, the VA is real good at trying to keep vets medicated into submission.

I find that OTC melatonin works just fine. Melatonin is produced by the body when when it's time for the brain to sleep, a 3mg or 5mg tablet just helps things out.


----------



## bigwheel

Samuel477 said:


> I personally use CBD oil for my pain issues. It definitely seems to take the edge off the pain, more so than the painkillers sometimes. No other effects as far as I can tell, I've never had a "high" like the herbal version which I used to smoke frequently. Also helps with my insomnia, but not as much as the pills I've been prescribed. But still sleep pills have side effects


Hear you on that. I had some good sleeping pills for 15 years or so..then they started trying to make me take a wee wee test before they hand em out so I left it a huff. Was the best thing that ever happened. I can remember my dreams sometimes now..lol.


----------



## Bigfoot63

The Tourist said:


> As many of you know, I have anxiety issues. The clinic I use did not have a psychiatrist in over two year. The original one died and they trouble finding a replacement. It turns out I was on the wrong drug.
> 
> When I first met the new replacement, they give you an hour to discuss your issues and aims. She immediately switched me to Buspar, but some of my friends are on "Full Spectrum CBD." One of my forum friends said she tried the oil once, and almost gagged on the taste. She went back to capsules.
> 
> When I asked the psychiatrist about it, she seemed to be looking for a way to sound neutral when I knew she had an opinion. All would say is that, "It's worked for some."
> 
> The meds we take are made from chemicals. CBD products are made from plants. That would seem to be the better choice, but I don't know much about it. We have a health food store about a mile from my home, but they're not going to bad-rap the stuff they sell.
> 
> Anyone have some insight?


my mother in law has Alzheimer's,she is now in the later stages. She had completely stopped communicating a few years ago. The family decided to try CBC oil, within two weeks of starting,she was trying to get back into the conversation. After a month she was injecting rational, coherent comments and opinions. The difference was night and day. Unfortunately in her situation the results were short lived... About two and a half years,but what a difference. I also take it to help with different ailments. While not as dramatic as my mother in law,it does help.


----------



## Smitty901

Better off just smoking the real stuff , get stoned you won't care if you are better or not . But you will swear you are. Likely you will forget what was hurting by then anyway. Stoners at least should be honest. I have met a few.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Better off just smoking the real stuff , get stoned you won't care if you are better or not . But you will swear you are. Likely you will forget what was hurting by then anyway. Stoners at least should be honest. I have met a few.


Yeah, we get it. You think CBD is reduced hippie-dippie stuff. You seem to know more than the doctor who recommended it to my 86-year-old mother who is so conservative she makes you look like a liberal. It helps her and a lot of other people. Does that bother you?
My mother has never even drank a beer. Won't even take NyQuill because it has alcohol. Are you suggesting a dope-smoker is more honest than she is?
Have you ever taken a prescription pain-killer? If so, why not be honest and shoot heroin? That comparison isn't a good one as CBD doesn't get you high but it's the first thing that crossed my mind.

I don't mean to sound vexed but your post sounded like an insult to all the people I know who are able to manage without prescription pain pills due to CBD.


----------



## Slippy

If for some reason Mrs S were to leave me and head up to Heaven to help lobby for my acceptance (Not from God, He knows me and Jesus have it worked out, but from any of the naysayers in Heaven that I may have offended...but I digress.)

Anyway, should circumstances be that I am left alone, splitting time between Slippy Lodge and whatever Mountain Lake Cabin I finally get, I may be smoking some dope, reading the Bible and sippin' some Bourbon as I contemplate the evil politicians that I hope will self combust into ashes...


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> If for some reason Mrs S were to leave me and head up to Heaven to help lobby for my acceptance (Not from God, He knows me and Jesus have it worked out, but from any of the naysayers in Heaven that I may have offended...but I digress.)
> 
> Anyway, should circumstances be that I am left alone, splitting time between Slippy Lodge and whatever Mountain Lake Cabin I finally get, I may be smoking some dope, reading the Bible and sippin' some Bourbon as I contemplate the evil politicians that I hope will self combust into ashes...


Well...if you ever do... either grow your own, or drive to the nearest legal retail place to buy it (and smuggle it back home). I smoked my fair share back in the 70's, but stopped cold after having some with a 'friend' that was laced with God knows what. It's legal here, Tom grows & imbibes from time to time, me? Nah, out grew it, been there done that LOL

Regarding cbd products.. I've tried some of the cremes for achy shoulders, helped a little but that might have been just the 'rubbing it in' so, I've nothing to contribute regarding it's effectiveness. That said - I don't think it should be discounted; everyone's physiology is a little different, it might help for some and not others...just like OTC pain products. Tom swears by melatonin - and it makes me nauseous. Go figure.


----------



## Bigfoot63

Just found out today that my dad uses the cbd cream for his arthritis with great results


----------



## Samuel477

I personally use top ranked CBD oil for my pain issues. It definitely seems to take the edge off the pain, more so than the painkillers sometimes. No other effects as far as I can tell, I've never had a "high" like the herbal version which I used to smoke frequently. Also helps with my insomnia, but not as much as the pills I've been prescribed. But still sleep pills have side effects


----------



## Lavarda

Good mood to everyone! I recommend you try CBD oil, it is of natural origin and copes with sleep problems. For a long time I also suffered from insomnia and only this oil helped me without any consequences. I had a headache from sleeping pills all day. On the Blessed CBD website you will find such oil, good luck.


----------



## Hipste129

I have a lot of stress at work and love relaxing with marijuana. I purchase it here:
this recreational marijuana dispensary has a large assortment of quality products. Also, medicinal marijuana is sold here and there are delivery services.


----------



## stevekozak

Hipste129 said:


> I have a lot of stress at work and love relaxing with marijuana. I purchase it here: https://www.theartisttree.com/dispensary-west-hollywood/
> this recreational marijuana dispensary has a large assortment of quality products. Also, medicinal marijuana is sold here and there are delivery services.


Drug addict, huh?


----------



## SOCOM42

Ok, I tried it, two bottles worth, not all at one time either.

I used it for neuropathic pain, arthritis in my wrist, and BP.

The oil I used contained no THC at all.

It did not work whatsoever, I stayed with my regular medication in the process, wanted to se if it would enhance them, did not.

Now this was over a months time, sufficient time to see any results.

My daughter is the one who got it for me, she thought it would help, it works for her as a sleep aid.

My problems are physical not psychological so I can't help there.

Oh, and if you use the plant in any form with the THC you loose firearms license, whichever one you have.

That is here in this state.

Never smoked any in the past of my life, never wanted to, like with alcohol I did not like the idea of clouding the brain.


----------



## Steve40th

PSA for CBD oil. If you are a government employee, contractor, dont use it.. If you get a urinalysis it will pop positive.. Remember, there is zero tolerance in the US government employment. A directive was put out a couple years ago...


----------



## The Tourist

I don't use anything except fruit juice and vegetables. The reason I started this topic is that there is an "herbal" business here and it seems to have a thriving clientele. Even a radio chain has their advertisements. 

I kind of figured the claims were "snake oil" but if so, why didn't the radio station dump the client if they were getting complaints? Granted, anything around the Madison area has to be taken with a huge grain of salt as there are many old hippies still here.

My wife and I live near a lot of area farms. For a city girl she sure knows how to get really good veggies. Shifting to more of a veggie diet has not seemed to hurt my gym lifting.


----------



## bigwheel

The Tourist said:


> As many of you know, I have anxiety issues. The clinic I use did not have a psychiatrist in over two year. The original one died and they trouble finding a replacement. It turns out I was on the wrong drug.
> 
> When I first met the new replacement, they give you an hour to discuss your issues and aims. She immediately switched me to Buspar, but some of my friends are on "Full Spectrum CBD." One of my forum friends said she tried the oil once, and almost gagged on the taste. She went back to capsules.
> 
> When I asked the psychiatrist about it, she seemed to be looking for a way to sound neutral when I knew she had an opinion. All would say is that, "It's worked for some."
> 
> The meds we take are made from chemicals. CBD products are made from plants. That would seem to be the better choice, but I don't know much about it. We have a health food store about a mile from my home, but they're not going to bad-rap the stuff they sell.
> 
> Anyone have some insight?


My cousin makes all that stuff up in Maine or did last time I checked. He told me the higher the THC the better. He makes candy creams pills and beef jerky. He works on donations to his medical dispensary. 
https://farmstanding.com/places/maine/raspberry-hill-quail-farm/


----------



## Bigfoot63

The Tourist said:


> I should have posted my results also, and I forgot about this thread.
> 
> First off, I used my oil three times per day, but didn't "feel something" for three days. I would get a slight lift, but not a major change to my anxiety.
> 
> I consumed the entire bottle over time, and nothing really changed. In fact, going off of the oil felt the same as going onto it in the first place.


tourist, my daughter is into the natural, does a lot of different infussions and decantings. she gave me a bottle of CBD oil for my cancer symptoms and it helped me.
I have 2 different bottles, ! is 50 mg per ml
the other is 750mg per ml. I take them at bed time, helps me sleep through the night, not so restless. not stoned or drunk but restful.peaceful.
daughter was and is still using the oil for anxiety and restless leg syndrom.
works for her but as has been said , everyone is different.
good luck if you try it. prayers for you on the way.


----------



## The Tourist

Bigfoot63 said:


> tourist, prayers for you on the way.


I hope your daughter weathers this, and she will be in my prayers, also. I have found that my "temper," _which was criticized for years_, is really the simple stresses and reactions to the visual and auditory responses of a normal day. Now, I know many "quiet" guys. But I will offer this--that 'quiet' visage is tantamount to fireworks smoldering before everything blows!

After several years I found that this 'temper' was simply _my ignorance_. I went to angry places and I responded in kind. It still follows me in odd situations. For example, if I have a 'great day' lifting weights I develop a smirk and a swagger--and at my age. In reality, this is just those "fight or flight" chemicals we all share.

You said your daughter used oil for anxiety. I tried a few of these items, and I got some positive responses. The thing that did it for me was our current living room fireplace. It's a got a big width, the gas feature lights everything up in a snap, and I can feel the heat within three to four feet. I think this goes back to my childhood; my dad never liked fireplaces, but most of his friends did. We would go visit my dad's friends in a 1954 beige Plymouth, and I got cold. The fireplaces of his friends were like Disneyland for a kid with asthma.

So, *Bigfoot63*, thank you for the rendition which included your daughter. Besides being a biker hoodlum, I am also a Seventh Day Adventist. I will send your daughter prayers tonight. I consider this a true honor.


----------



## bigwheel

The Tourist said:


> I hope your daughter weathers this, and she will be in my prayers, also. I have found that my "temper," _which was criticized for years_, is really the simple stresses and reactions to the visual and auditory responses of a normal day. Now, I know many "quiet" guys. But I will offer this--that 'quiet' visage is tantamount to fireworks smoldering before everything blows!
> 
> After several years I found that this 'temper' was simply _my ignorance_. I went to angry places and I responded in kind. It still follows me in odd situations. For example, if I have a 'great day' lifting weights I develop a smirk and a swagger--and at my age. In reality, this is just those "fight or flight" chemicals we all share.
> 
> You said your daughter used oil for anxiety. I tried a few of these items, and I got some positive responses. The thing that did it for me was our current living room fireplace. It's a got a big width, the gas feature lights everything up in a snap, and I can feel the heat within three to four feet. I think this goes back to my childhood; my dad never liked fireplaces, but most of his friends did. We would go visit my dad's friends in a 1954 beige Plymouth, and I got cold. The fireplaces of his friends were like Disneyland for a kid with asthma.
> 
> So, *Bigfoot63*, thank you for the rendition which included your daughter. Besides being a biker hoodlum, I am also a Seventh Day Adventist. I will send your daughter prayers tonight. I consider this a true honor.


Sounds like you need a good mellow indica..but dont smoke it...Vape it. Much healthier. Just save up the spent green stuff...and save it for hard times. It still smokeable most likely.
This has your name on it. 
https://www.leafly.com/strains/gelato


----------



## bigwheel

Hipste129 said:


> I have a lot of stress at work and love relaxing with marijuana. I purchase it here:
> this recreational marijuana dispensary has a large assortment of quality products. Also, medicinal marijuana is sold here and there are delivery services.


Would bet a nickle its coming to Texas soonish. The democrats need big money fast and legalizing that stuff and taxing the heck out of it should work by cracky..and then the private growers do it better and cheaper and undercut the Guvment tax man and we got Al Capone and Whiskey in Chicago all over again. Crazy world we got here.


----------



## Hipste129

bigwheel said:


> Would bet a nickle its coming to Texas soonish. The democrats need big money fast and legalizing that stuff and taxing the heck out of it should work by cracky..and then the private growers do it better and cheaper and undercut the Guvment tax man and we got Al Capone and Whiskey in Chicago all over again. Crazy world we got here.


:vs_laugh: Yeah , I'll come soon. After gov restructuring, I can't predict may I be new Alcapone ? )


----------



## Brandau Sousa

The other day I stumbled upon an interesting article on bbc about CBD. The author says that people in America are going crazy about CBD which doesn't have psychoactive effects of weed but on the other hand is a great way to get rid of feelings of anxiety or muscle pain. But CBD is a new substance on the market so I would wait a bit more (months or maybe years) for some dependable researches to appear about its effect on a human's health.


----------



## Brandau Sousa

Brandau Sousa said:


> The other day I stumbled upon an interesting article on bbc about CBD. The author says that people in America are going crazy about CBD which doesn't have psychoactive effects of weed but on the other hand is a great way to get rid of feelings of anxiety or muscle pain. But CBD is a new substance on the market so I would wait a bit more (months or maybe years) for some dependable researches to appear about its effect on a human's health.


2 weeks after this post and a new booth selling CBD containing substances appeared in my neighbourhood


----------



## bigwheel

They are popping up on every corner around here. Near all my old my old outlaw pals prefer their CBD to be counterbalanced by THC. Gets the old ying and yang back in balance or something.


----------



## Deebo

I will try it and get back to you.


----------



## Deebo

The wife uses it A LOT, for pain. I will even buy some of the CBD Smoke and tell ya how it is. 
I am a MJ smoker until March 1....Please dont hate OLD Deebo for smoking, I been 15 years of "dedicated employee, that wanted to smoke." to an unemployed guy that can smoke a little (a LOT) here and there......


----------



## bigwheel

Whats up on March 1st?


----------



## Smitty901

The oil is a by product they need a place to dump it for profit. So the con tell you it is good for you. Big joke. But easy to get every ink shop, smoke shop. places that pokes holes in your body sells it all claim to be the best a purest. Where there is a company claiming Indians used it here. They may have other places but not here .No they did not. Hemp did not show up here that soon. But what is a little rewrite of history. To make a sale.
People will ignore anything to vote for their high.


----------



## Megamom134

OK, my husband tried the CBD oil from a couple of different companies, it didn't work for him and the price is way high. If you have the ability to get the real weed make your own oil, it is easy to make. Personally I think they are other tinctures and herbs that work better. I have been making different tinctures for pain and anxiety and if done right they work better, i am now making a tincture from wild lettuce which is similar to opium which I think it more natural and has better results and you can make it at home.


----------



## bigwheel

Megamom134 said:


> OK, my husband tried the CBD oil from a couple of different companies, it didn't work for him and the price is way high. If you have the ability to get the real weed make your own oil, it is easy to make. Personally I think they are other tinctures and herbs that work better. I have been making different tinctures for pain and anxiety and if done right they work better, i am now making a tincture from wild lettuce which is similar to opium which I think it more natural and has better results and you can make it at home.


When do the free scientific evaluations samples get mailed out? Thanks. 
https://www.marijuanaventure.com/sow-it-everywhere/


----------



## accidentaljosh

I think we don’t know yet all the possible side effects of using weed regularly because we do not have that much data. But it’s an interesting thing to discover because the benefits it offers are significant. I used CBD oil several times, and it did work for me. The oil I used contained less than 3% THC, and there was no perceptible effect on my consciousness. 
I still have the oil just in case because it’s a great solution in case of anxiety attacks and sleep problems. I ordered it once from OrganicCBDNugs.com and still haven’t used it till the end. It’s a bit pricey, but it’s fine if you don’t have to use it that often.


----------



## Mr.penguin

jimb1972 said:


> I am subject to random drug tests for continued employment, so any THC content concerns me.


As long as it is derived from hemp it won't test positive for anything.


----------



## ItsJustMe

I have tried a few different non-pharmaceuticals suggested by a couple of doctors. Nada. Nothing. Some people have reported good results with CBD products, others not. Food for thought... the placebo effect works in about 30% of trial participants. 30%. The mind-body connection is a mystery. I say if something works for you, use it.


----------



## Spenser

Ok so I actually studied up a lot on this subject, on top of a 3 hour lecture I attended, and a discussion over it with my medical pain management doctor, and the best information I got was from a pharmacist who's wife takes it.

There are 3 main things here, CBD, CBG, & THC. THC consists of different cannabinoids for example Delta 6, Delta 7 etc. CBG is stronger then CBD and is legal in all states due to the Farmers Act.

Here is what I have found out: CBD & CBG affect the cannabinoid receptors in your brain. THC allows the CBD & CBG to jump from one receptor to another, thus having more THC in the product translates to more reduction in pain & anxiety compared to your standard .03 THC full spectrum CBD oil. So in short, those people that have a medical marijuana card or where it is legal for social consumption of marijuana, are better off adding some marijuana intake to enhance the benefits of their CBD/CBG oil. 

Smoking marijuana mixed with CBD/CBG flower grants almost an immediate effect while ingesting marijuana & CBD/CBG takes longer for the effect to take place, but it stays in your system for a few hours longer then inhaling. I strongly suggest that anyone that is legally inhaling cannabis should use a water pipe, brass screens, and like a paper towel or coffee filter over the mouth piece to filter out the the oil and unhealthy parts of the combustion. Vaporizers are even more healthy to use like the Volcano Vaporizer.




Illini Warrior said:


> I didn't know that they were mixing in illegal drugs into some of that stuff >>> I was watching a live cop stop and some kid had a bottle of the stuff - the cops did a drug test - came out OK for the kid but he didn't even know for sure ....


Warrior, this is because the field marijuana tests that cops use are not designed to distinguish between CBD & CBG vs. THC. Same with blood & urine tests. After awhile the half life of the THC in your system even at full spectrum 0.03 % THC will cause a false reading. The product would have to be mailed out to a laboratory to confirm whether or not it is legal, as the police field tests are not capable of doing this comparison,


----------



## bocaf

The Tourist said:


> As many of you know, I have anxiety issues. The clinic I use did not have a psychiatrist in over two year. The original one died and they trouble finding a replacement. It turns out I was on the wrong drug.
> 
> When I first met the new replacement, they give you an hour to discuss your issues and aims. She immediately switched me to Buspar, but some of my friends are on "Full Spectrum CBD." One of my forum friends said she tried the oil once, and almost gagged on the taste. She went back to capsules.
> 
> When I asked the psychiatrist about it, she seemed to be looking for a way to sound neutral when I knew she had an opinion. All would say is that, "It's worked for some."
> 
> The meds we take are made from chemicals. CBD products are made from plants. That would seem to be the better choice in CBD products, but I don't know much about it. We have a health food store about a mile from my home, but they're not going to bad-rap the stuff they sell.
> 
> Anyone have some insight?


Hello. I had a doctor's visit this afternoon on my high blood pressure which went ok, he adjusted my meds and will be back in a month.


Got to talking about my constant back pain due to severe scoliosis and spinal stenosis. He tried to talk me into trying some cbd oil, which I had never heard of. Also, he said I might smoke a little weed. I have never in my life had anything to do with weed, not even once, (doctor refused to believe that) would not know it if I smelled it. I would have to go to a pot shop for both these things and just cant imagine myself going into one of those places .

I read up on the oil a little on the 'web, doesn't look like anyone really knows what they are doing with this stuff, plus it is totally unregulated so you have no idea what you are really buying and putting into your body.

I think I will pass.


----------

